
Ask HN: Fear of getting on planes - b25hcGxhbmU
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for some advice.<p>I got a new job. It is my dream job at a company I&#x27;ve wanted to work at for a long time now. It&#x27;s perfect, except for just one thing.<p>I&#x27;m going to have to do some long-haul flights (10-12 hours). And, I know it sounds crazy, but there is no place I&#x27;d rather be less than on a plane: trapped inside a small, cramped, flying metal box with 400 people for 10-12 hours. I get claustrophobic and panicked.<p>I don&#x27;t know what to do, and I fear I might have to quit before I&#x27;ve even started and go somewhere else that doesn&#x27;t require travel. I&#x27;m going to start seeking expert help for this phobia, but I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;ll be able &quot;fix it&quot; any time soon, let alone before I would have to fly.<p>Looking for your collective advice,<p>Thanks!
======
GraffitiTim
It doesn't sound crazy at all -- lots of people have a fear of flying/planes.

I'm working on a program that uses VR to help people overcome their fear of
flying. Would you mind filling out this short fear of flying survey, so I can
get in touch with you when it's ready?

[https://goo.gl/forms/RA8RfTUebvZUM3Un2](https://goo.gl/forms/RA8RfTUebvZUM3Un2)

